

The 5 Skills that Guarantee Success in Life - Gayle
http://www.technologywoman.com/2012/01/13/the-5-skills-that-guarantee-success/

======
struppi
These skills don't guarantee success. They drastically increase your chances
to be successful. Nothing more. There are no guarantees, and there is more
than one way to achive it.

